# Recycled Pallet wood project #1: Pallet wood table



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

This and more available at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-wood-patio-table-recycling-at.html

*Hello all,*

Recently I have set up a great deal with a local store to get their used pallets for free and all I have to do is pick em up. So I decided to start a blog about my work, but I wanted to bring each project by itself as well.

So as you see from the images, I have built a rustic patio table and bench set with pallet wood. At first it was a little bit daunting deciding how I wanted to build the table and how it would look because I did not want a typical picnic table design. So after a few drawings I went for the design you see below. I started it out with retrieving the wood and making sure I didn’t destroy the pieces in the process. I picked out each piece that I used for this project from like pallets that had similar dimensions and wood type.

*THIS IS WHERE A PLANER & JOINER WOULD HAVE BEEN GREAT!*
But alas I don’t have either one yet. So I made do with my hand saw, skill saw (7,1/4), BD Hand Sander, Drill and Titebond III glue (I may consider using liquid nails in a future project).

After I sanded and glued the top together (using straps as a makeshift clamp… don’t have those yet either) I put together the top base and legs. I have to say it took alot of sanding to get it down to an acceptable flatness before I could weather proof and stain, but I am very happy with the top as it retains a rustic feel to it. And after some testing the water beads up very nicely.

The benches were much easier to assemble and look great. I wanted to inlay the seat boards but leave a rounded lip just above the line for the side boards.




























In the end with much more practice I can see alot of great, quality projects with pallet wood. Check out my blog on blogger at: http://blogspud.blogspot.com/2012/07/pallet-wood-patio-table-recycling-at.html and here on lumber jocks: http://lumberjocks.com/craftedbyethan/blog/30975


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful job! That is something to be proud of. What was the species that was used? I know most pallets are pine but did you come across some hardwoods with the ones you are collecting?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice work.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

I love this type of stuff. It's good to see other guys like myself using pallet wood for something useful. What kind of weatherproofing stuff did you use? And what type of stain?


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great Job....You spent some time on this ..:thumbsup:


----------



## craftedbyethan (Jul 16, 2012)

Newman11: I seem to be coming accross pine and also at time what seems to be oak and poplar. I am still new at identification so I may have some other species as well and just don't realize it.

dbales: I used a poly type weatherproofing that was semi clear and stained with a gel stain: Antique Maple.

Thanks to all!


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

That looks fantastic! I'm not even sure if I'd plane it, I like the rustic look of it :thumbsup:.

I manage a plastic recycling center so we deal w/ thousands of skids every day; I ship out 2 truckloads/week. Most of the ones I see here are 44"x48", and they're either oak or poplar. I see a couple pine ones, but most are oak or poplar.

I need a new patio set, hope you wouldn't mind if I used your idea; it looks too incredible not to! One more project to throw on the back burner :blink:. Very creative; I even love the bench vs making chairs! Nice job.


----------

